# Hack my homestead



## camogirl (Apr 18, 2015)

I thought it would be pretty useful for us to share our favorite homestead hacks maybe we can find easier ways to do it. Mine would have to be tram pump why buy one for 100's of Solaris when you can build one for like 60 bucks


----------



## backlash (Nov 11, 2008)

Interesting pump.
Got instructions for building one?


----------

